# 1085 clutch



## Orvil (Jan 9, 2012)

I put this tractor in low and it is slow -i put in high and it will slooowly move- oil is topped up. when it is warm it moves slower. I have tried the divider .I drive it in 1st-low. Reverse is as quick as it should be. I am wondering if the clutch is slipping and if so where can i set the clitch rod. or is it all hyd. if that is the case then wwhat do i do- -Mail me at patw @xcelco.on.ca- or here or on skype -Thanks and GOD B:hello::canada:less---------ps -1st time here-


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day Orvil 
I recently answered a post with the same problem as you have . If the clutch pedal has free play that is if you can move it say 2 to 3 inches with no pressure the adjustment is o.k. if not loosen the bolt that holds the clutch pedal onto the shaft and spin it round a little bit till you get about two.three inches of slack in the pedal if this doesnt work the clutch is no good.
See Ya 
Hutch.


----------



## Orvil (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks-im going to see tomorrow- They are all good tractors when working -lol- i hate it when its winter and the tools are cold- thats why the stove is bigger- Thanks again Orvil


----------

